# model Y vrs new model Y



## brur (Nov 15, 2018)

Has anyone seen any figures on the weight differential between the new Gigi Austin model Y and the current edition?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

No, it’s too soon as the 4680 cell variant car is not in production yet. Tesla does not release the differences in specs and besides, I don’t think would spell out on their site that certain location cars would weigh anything different, it would be too confusing


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Prescott is just a piece up the road from Tucson. I have corner scales available. Just sayin'!


----------

